

Facebook's Land Grab in the Face of a Downturn - ca98am79
http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/08_48/b4110084423202.htm

======
omouse
_"We're in this game not just for five or 10 years," says Sheryl Sandberg,
Facebook's chief operating officer. "We're in it for 20 to 30 years."_

That makes you sound like an idiot when your CEO says he won't have a business
plan for some years.

~~~
rgr
How so? I fail to see your reasoning. Are you suggesting Facebook is going to
die in the foreseeable future?

~~~
omouse
I'm suggesting that it's silly to think 20 years into the future when you can
barely see 5 years.

Also, when your CEO says one thing and you say another, there's a
communications problem. Their PR department should be keeping a close watch on
what the executives say...

~~~
timcederman
I think it's silly to put a limit on "how long you're in the game for" at
all...

------
sh1mmer
That's because Facebook is burning through cash they don't have. Unless they
continue to grow they are going to be in hot water, fast.

Sometimes the Facebook valuations make me think of that Southpark episode
where Butters' gay dance earns him 10 million theoretical dollars.

When Facebook show a real consistent monitization stream then I'll be more
interested in stories like this.

~~~
zack
they should become the new email

